# I cannot boot from my SSD?



## Joly613 (Jul 5, 2013)

I just bought windows 8 and a new SSD today, I installed windows 8 on my old hd then did a data migration to my new SSD. Once I rebooted it said there was an issue with the boot file and that I should insert my bootable disc and restart. Once my windows 8 disc was in I restarted and the same thing happened... Now with my old drive as the first priority in my bios my computer runs but not off of my SSD as I wish it would. 
First of all I'd like to understand why I can't simply install windows 8 onto my SSD without having to go through with the migration process (just a clean install) and how come there are no boot files on my SSD?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

If you have a copy of Windows 8 and a new drive you should install the new SSD HD and do a clean install to the SSD. What issues are you having trying to do a fresh install of Windows onto the SSD?


----------



## Joly613 (Jul 5, 2013)

I don't know how to get it to start installing... I put the drive in on its own and I put the cd in and nothing happens, it just brings me to an error screen.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

If you hook up the SSD and boot from the disc the installation process will start. The optical drive needs to be set as the first boot device in the BIOS or you can select the drive using the boot menu if your PC has one (usually F12).


----------



## Joly613 (Jul 5, 2013)

with the disc in and the ssd hooked up I tried to run it off the optical drive by pressing f12 but the exact same thing happened.


----------



## Joly613 (Jul 5, 2013)

Why wont it just boot off the cd like it should? ugh


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you get a boot selection menu after pressing F12?
Try setting the DVD drive 1st in the boot order in the bios.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Is there another drive in the system? Windows is detecting boot information on the disk as you can see by the message.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

As stated, boot into *Setup *(Bios) go to* Boot Priority* and using your enter and arrow keys, move CD/DVD rom drive to *First Boot Device.* If you Windows DVD is bootable, you should see the message *Press Any Key To Boot From CD/DVD.* If not, try the DVD on another computer, if it doesn't boot that computer then the Disc is not bootable, if it does boot, then the DVD drive is not reading the Disc.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Win 8 can be downloaded from MS and a copy placed on USB media.

I installed Windows 8 to SSD on a system with Windows 7 on a HDD then booted Windows 8 and formatted the Windows 7 drive to use it as a data drive. When I turned off my computer it would not reboot -- It seems that Windows had installed the boot manager on the HDD for some reason.

I temporarily removed the HDD so there would be no questions as to which drive got the boot manager, booted from a Windows 8 download that I had copied to a 4 GB USB drive (the MS download gives you this option), ran the "Repair your Computer" option and everything was fine.


----------



## Joly613 (Jul 5, 2013)

JMPC said:


> Is there another drive in the system? Windows is detecting boot information on the disk as you can see by the message.


I removed the original hd for the time being, I only want to use it as a data drive later.



spunk.funk said:


> As stated, boot into *Setup *(Bios) go to* Boot Priority* and using your enter and arrow keys, move CD/DVD rom drive to *First Boot Device.* If you Windows DVD is bootable, you should see the message *Press Any Key To Boot From CD/DVD.* If not, try the DVD on another computer, if it doesn't boot that computer then the Disc is not bootable, if it does boot, then the DVD drive is not reading the Disc.


I did all that, I will try it on another computer to see if it is bootable though, good idea.



MPR said:


> Win 8 can be downloaded from MS and a copy placed on USB media.
> 
> I installed Windows 8 to SSD on a system with Windows 7 on a HDD then booted Windows 8 and formatted the Windows 7 drive to use it as a data drive. When I turned off my computer it would not reboot -- It seems that Windows had installed the boot manager on the HDD for some reason.
> 
> I temporarily removed the HDD so there would be no questions as to which drive got the boot manager, booted from a Windows 8 download that I had copied to a 4 GB USB drive (the MS download gives you this option), ran the "Repair your Computer" option and everything was fine.


thanks, I just might try that next.


----------

